# Ladino: Safad, Safed, Zfat



## Qua

Komo yamó la svdad Safad , ande Israel ?

¿ Cómo llamo a la ciudad Safad , donde Israel ? Gracias .

How do I call the city Safad , where Israel ?

Saludos


----------



## alexacohen

Qua, what is your question?


----------



## panjabigator

¿En qué idioma inicias tu pregunta?  Me refiero al "komo yamó".


----------



## alexacohen

Hello Panjabigator,

The language looks like Ladino to me, but I don't know what Qua is asking.


----------



## jonquiliser

Si lo que buscas es el nombre de la ciudad en Ladino, Wikipedia te lo puede decir, es Safed. Otra cosa es si confías en ella.


----------



## Qua

Gracias , Jonquiliser por tu respuesta.

Intento escribir en Ladino , judesmo , jaquetía ( según escuché una vez) o como lo quieran llamar. Sé que no hay una escritura predeterminada para esta lengua , aunque sé que hay paginas web en Ladino ( entre ellas wikipedia ) .Solo sé como suena , lo sé por que tengo discos con canciones judeoespañolas.

Saludos 

Thanks, Jonquiliser for your reply. 

I try to write in Ladino, judesmo, Jaquetía (as I heard once) or as willing to call. I know that there is no predetermined script for this language, although I know that there are websites in Ladino (including Wikipedia). I only know as it sounds, I know that I have disks with songs judeoespañolas.


----------



## L'alsacienne

Hi,
in Israel the city Safed is named Zfat (if you pronounce the Z "ts").


----------



## Qua

panjabigator said:


> ¿En qué idioma inicias tu pregunta? Me refiero al "komo yamó".


Escribo  en judeoespañol  el `` komo yamó´´.


----------



## Qua

alexacohen said:


> Qua, what is your question?


Mi pregunta es cómo llamo en Ladino , judeoespañol , la ciudad que menciono .


----------

